

Dear Vladimir - An American's Response to President Putin's Op-Ed - leothekim
http://www.theeverlastinggopstoppers.com/2013/09/dear-vladimir-americans-response-president-putins-op-ed/

======
skidoo
What an incredibly ignorant response. America's issues go a wee deeper than
just the Iraqi fun and instigating the global economic crises of the past
decade. Like the invasion of Iran in the 1950s, as but one of endless examples
going back to the founding. And Putin never made the direct claim that he was
doing it better than America, merely expressing how the states need to get off
the high horse. Of course Russia has issues. But they're not insisting at
gunpoint that the world get down on its knees and open wide for American
business interests. The gobstoppers response is no better than trailer trash
rubbish.

------
peapicker
The whole reply doesn't even address anything Putin said... just how his
country has been in the past. Not helpful if we are to stay on topic.

